# Dracula's Theme Song



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

_If you watch the old Bela Lugosi Dracula you will hear the theme from Swan Lake during the opening credits. I just couldn’t resist the urge one night as I was watching the film to jot down some words to go along with the tune. Now you can sing along next Halloween when you watch it. _

*To be sung to the famous theme from Swan Lake:*

He comes upon the wings of night
He comes, he comes to have a bite
His vicious
Fangs baring just above your neck
He wants much more than a love peck

Oh you can run, you can scream and hide
but his sense of smell is a source of pride
then there’s his
hearing keen with a sonar’s guide
he will find you out you will be his bride! you wil be his bride!

He comes upon the wings of night
He comes, he comes to have a bite
His vicious
Fangs baring just above your neck
He wants much more than a love peck

~ M Ryan Taylor

Please do not post on other websites, but feel free to link:
Dracula’s Theme Song


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for this, but I have the digital remastered copy of it off the 75th anniversary DVD collection.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that the one with the new Phillip Glass score? Otherwise it should still have the same music at the front.


----------

